# TwinSAFE EL6900 Kommunikationsfehler



## tom12589 (9 Mai 2012)

Ich hab mal einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, damit der Fehler für andere Nutzer leichter zu finden ist. 

Baugruppe TwinSAFE: EL6900 + EL1904 + EL2904
Das Projekt wurde erfolgreich auf die EL6900 geladen - es blinkt die LED Diag 4 sobald die Soft-SPS gestartet wird. 
Das passiert auch, wenn ich die Klemme erst beschreibe wenn die SPS schon läuft. 
Ist die SPS aus, bekomme ich keinen Fehler angezeigt. 

Genaue LED´s:
EL6900: Alle Status-LED´s an: Projekt vorhanden + OP
           Diag-LED 1 leuchtet: Projekt auf Klemme geladen
            Diag-LED 2 blinkt 2x: Kommunikationsfehler in einer der TwinSAFE Gruppen
EL1904: Diag 1: Normale Betrieb
EL2904: Diag 1: Normaler Betrieb

Die TwinSAFE Klemmen sind alle direkt nebeneinander. Sollte also nicht am E-Bus liegen. 

Hatte schon jemand anders den Fehler?


----------



## snej (9 Mai 2012)

Hast du die Ein-und Ausgänge der TwinSafe Gruppe verknüpft? Wenn ja hast du es mal versucht das "ERR Ack" Bit zu setzen, um den Fehler zurück zu setzen.
Bleibt danach der Fehler weiterhin bestehen, kannst du mal schauen, ob alle deine Klemmen im Operating Modus sind. Hatte schon desöfteren Probleme, wenn eine Klemme nicht mit aufgestartet ist.


----------



## Starter001 (10 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und bin sehr gespannt. Ich habe so ziemlich den gleichen Fehler. Folgende Hardware verwende ich: EK1100, El6900, 2x EL1904, EL2904.
Im Grunde möchte ich die Hardware mit nur einem FB testen. Ich verwende einen E-Stop und mit jeweileis einem Eingang der EL1904 Klemmen. EStopOut ist mit einem Ausgang der EL2904 verknüpft. Ich habe mir einen neuen Task mit 3 Eingängen und 3 Ausgängen angelegt. Diese verknüpfe ich mit Run/Stop, Err Ack und den Err Ausgängen des FB. Über Verifier übertrage ich das Programm. Wenn ich mir den FB online anschaue werden die aktivierten Inputs angezeigt. Allerdings reagieren die geforcten Variablen nicht. Com Err ist aktiv und der Status ist auf STOP. Ich weiß mir mittlerweile nicht mehr zu helfen. Über Hilfe würd ich mich sehr freuen...
Viele Grüße


----------



## Scrat (10 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

sind die FsOe-Adresse richtig eingestellt? (Dip-Schalter an den Klemmen)

Gruß Scrat


----------



## Starter001 (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

die solten richtig eingetellt sein. Ich habe die auf 1-4 eingestellt, automatisch ausgelesen und nochmal verglichen....

Gruß


----------



## Scrat (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

was sagen die LEDs der Ausgangskarte? Ist da eine Diag von Rot? Ist an dem TwinSAFE Ausgang was angeschlossen den Du Projektiert hast?


Gruß Scrat


----------



## Starter001 (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

nee da ist nur die Diagnose LED 1 dauerhaft auf grün. Der einzige Fehlercode wird über die El6900 LEDs ausgegeben (COM ERR).

Gruß


----------



## Starter001 (11 Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mih im Free Run befinde, befinden sich alle Klemmen im Status OP. Sobald ich in den Run Modus wechsel erhalte ich die die Fehlermeldung abnorml state change (from 'OP' to 'SAFEOP') with Code 0x1b, 'Syn manager watchdog'. Try to go back to 'OP'..." Ist s notwendig im Sttus OP zu sein? Ich habe die Watchdog Zeiten etwa serhöht, aber ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Für Tpps bi ic seh dankbar. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## tom12589 (11 Mai 2012)

Nach ein bischen try&error folgender Stand:

-FsOE-Adressen alle richtig (von TC3 ausgelesen und manuell überprüft)
-Error Acknowledgement 0-1-0 gesetzt: nix passiert
-EL2904: Nur LED-Diag 1 an: Diagnose-Blinkcodes in Vorbereitung (Im Datenblatt steht dazu als Überschrift: in Vorbereitung; keine Ahnung ob das schon implementiert ist)
-EL1904: Nur LED-Diag 1 an: normaler Betrieb, TwinSAFE OK
-Baustein Zustand: 0x02 (das kleine Rechteck ist rot)
-Seit gerade eben bekomme ich beim "Zuschauen" einen Fehler angezeigt:


> Fehler 1 (65535): 'Klemme 6 (EL6900)' (1006): CoE - Emergency (Hex: ff03, 00, '00 06 00 00 00').


-Sonst keine Baugruppen an den E/A, Leitungstest... abgeschaltet, als Eingänge Schließer genommen.


----------



## emma_nils (5 September 2014)

Hallo,  Ich habe einen ähnlichen Fehler, Ich benutze die gleiche Hardware wie tom12589 und bekomme auch den Fehler "Kommunikationsfehler in einer der TwinSAFE Gruppen". Wenn ich den Fehler aber mit "ErrAck" zurücksetze funktioniert alles wie gewollt. Wo kann den nun ein Kommunikationsfehler in der TwinSAFE Gruppe sein?


----------



## Harti1106 (15 Juli 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein etwas anderes Problem momentan...

In meiner TwinSAFE Connection List befindet sich eine EL2904, dessen Ausgänge durch Bausteine in der TwinSAFE Block List gesetzt werden.
Hier das Problem: Obwohl mein FB den Ausgang setzt, gibt meine EL2904 diesen aber nicht heraus. Die Ausgänge der Karte sollen PILZ Relais schalten.
Adresse der Karte, sowie FSOE Einstellungen  habe ich bereits überprüft und versucht durch Änderungen das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Leider vergebens :-(....
Die Karte gibt mir momentan dauerhaft das Diag1 Signal (Vorbereitung ). 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand einen Vorschlag hätte um dieses Problem zu lösen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus !


----------

